# Thanksgiving plan?



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

What is your plan for Thanksgiving?

Are you going to have a free day and get back on track on Friday or even wait 'til Monday to get back on track?

Are you going to stay in control of all portions just like a normal day? (I count calories daily, not on weekends though, I just control portions over the weekends.)

Are you going to cook separate food for yourself that is lower fat/calories/carbs?

Make a plan, even if you plan for a free day, that way you don't go into it and overeat and then feel like a failure, because this way you've already given yourself permission.

We don't end up with a lot of leftovers, so I'm planning on a free day on Thanksgiving and getting back on track on Friday.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

I'm working at the hospital. They give employees a free meal. You can pick a turkey dinner or manicotti. Both are equally icky. 

People on my unit usually bring treats; cheese and crackers, cookies, a veggie tray, shrimp cocktail, and we eat all day. Will I "diet"? No. But I won't over-indulge, hopefully.

I need to think about what I'm bringing this year!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I am going to fix a lot of really great healthy foods and then also fix pie for the teenagers and DH. Of course there will be healthy food for them also if they wish it!

There will be a turkey. (Also known as low-fat protien and I will read the package to make sure it has not been injected with fat).

There will be sugar-free jello. I think that I will cut up strawberries to add to it, and maybe bananas?

There will be baked sweet potatos. 

There will be stuffing.

There will be a veggie tray, pickles, and olives.

I haven't decided on the rest of it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Due to being married for 36 years and having two adult male VERY TRADITIONAL children, I am making/eating Thanksgiving dinner twice/three times. One happened last week because hubby was leaving on an oilfield job and was going to miss the turkey. Sooooo.... I fixed turkey, dressing, cranberry sauce, mashed potatoes, gravy, sweet potatoes, and pumpkin pie. All from scratch.

Because my older son has a toddler, and the football game in Austin gets priority, he is hosting a restaurant dinner on Thursday.

Then, because my younger son had FITS if he doesn't get my homemade dinner, I'm cooking another one on the Saturday after Thanksgiving Day.

Sure am glad I don't spoil any of these guys.:teehee:

I'm trying to watch portion size for myself and walk more.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

My only plan is not to eat too much. I hate that feeling of being overfull, it really ruins an otherwise nice holiday. And I try to pay attention to mindless eating. You know, bowls of chips or whatever are set out and everyone keeps reaching in whether they are actually hungry or not.

I'm going to have whatever I want in small portions, and that will probably include two kinds of pie. Unless there are three kinds of pie. LOL


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

The good thing about Thanksgiving is that it's vegetarian friendly, but this year it's at the inlaws so I can't control the the types of fat used but luckily some foods don't get added fat, so I'll just fill up on those items (I eat small portions anyway so it doesn't take much to fill me up to the top).
Desserts? not a big fan unless someone brings an Apple pie, then get outta my way...~lol~...


----------



## Ashtina98 (Aug 10, 2007)

I refuse to deprive myself during the holidays, that is why I started this weight loss now. I just plan on limiting my portions and enjoying the day with my family and not really focusing on food too much. Lucky for me we are going to my mom's on the other side of the state, so there will be no leftovers, I can come home and get back track. I plan on doing similarly for Christmas although I get to plan and cook the meal so I will try to not do so much high fat type items.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

well there will just be me and ron and maybe our son Joel will pop over for dinner..I have bought a small boneless turkey breast and will thaw and open it out and put some sage sausage onion celery browned in it and roll it back up..and then put bacon around the skin and roast it..it isn't exactly stuffing, but it will do (on Blaines low carb kitchen he made stuffing from low carb bread but I'm not going there).

I'm not sure what to fix with the turkey right now, I know I want to fix a vegetable, maybe a green bean casserole? we'll see... we aren't big eaters anymore..i would like a dessert but really not sure as I had pumpkin custard this week..i'll think more about it as the holidays close in..but I'm sure ron and Joel would be fine with a smaller meal. I thought about trying that face mac and cheese with the cauliflower


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I have to fix the traditional meal ..... but for myself, I am planning on making a Turkey salad w/ fresh veggies , baked sweet potato & cranberry sauce ......


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I did Thanksgiving dinner yesterday. I took two Alli and ate like everyone else.

Better living through chemistry...


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

My plan is not to make any desserts especially for myself that are gluten free, that way I cannot eat any pie, pumpkin rolls, anything with graham cracker crumbs, etc. Also, I cannot have stuffing or dinner rolls. I'll thicken the gravy with flour, so I do not pour that over everything. (I LOVE gravy.)That leaves the turkey, buttercup squash, salad, cranberry relish, maybe a small serving of mashed potatoes, green beans or brussels sprouts. That's my battle plan anyway.


----------



## FoxyWench (Jan 22, 2010)

were going to a friends house ofr a big family and frineds dinner...
my plan is to watch my serving sizes, avoid anythign fried/greasy and eat slowly.

ill likely end up with some turkey (dark meat as light doesnt sit well) a little bit of potato and gravy, some veggies (im hoping theres carrots lol)
and my sister is making a low sugar low fat chocolate cream pie with low fat ghram cracker crust, sugar free pudding and cool whip lol. least ill be able to have some desert lol


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I have decided on my dessert.

Since the meal I planned is low fat (Turkey, and I rarely eat turkey skin) I have decided to use my fat exchange on a dessert topping. I got fresh berries for my own dessert, and I am going to flavor a little whipping cream with nutra sweet and vanilla and drizzle some across the sliced berries. YUM! Also apple pie is traditional dessert but I do not much like apple pie so I just might behave myself!

I would be over eating if I had my berry dessert right after the main meal so I will have it later on. I will just have the sugar-free jello with the main meal for something sweet. We will also have raw vegetables, fat free stuffing, and potatos.

So, that is a feast that I can eat with a clear concience. And, to give myself a break, I will eat as much as I want from the turkey and jello!


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

i made it through thanksgiving on target thanks to 2 low carb desserts I had planned ahead..only 27 carbs on Thanksgiving day and up to 14 today..I love atkins..


----------

